# What's your goatie needs wish list/brag list?



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

I'm still pretty new to the "goat endeavor" but in light of my new purchase (cream separator-yay!), I have started the run-down on a list of stuff I have gotten so far and what I still need on the list.

I'd like to know what yours is just for fun! So, this is also your time to brag!

So here's what I still need:

Tattoo kit
Cheese press
hanging feeding rack
milking stantion
clippers
pasturizer

What I do have:
hoof trimmers (thanks Stacy  )
bander/castrator 
food grade stainless steel milking pail (I got this for free)
old milking stool (got this from a yard sale for $5 LOL)
Butter churn 
Cream separator (pending, hopefully complete)
Rinehart X50 Disbudder

LOL, I just noticed that most of this stuff I aquired from online.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

online is the best way


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Alright. I'm probably not remembering everything right now, so I'll add stuff that I remember later on. =P

What I need;
Tattoo kit
Disbudder
Clippers (have sheep shears, but not quite the same)
Milking stand
Pasteurizer
TRUCK!!! lol

What I have;
Hoof trimmers
Bander
Stainless Steel milk pail


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

I have a ton of stuff  LOL!

but I do have one of those "heat it yourself" disbudders

http://hoeggergoatsupply.com/xcart/product.php?productid=4197&cat=92&page=1

bought it and its never been used, and wont need it if anyone wants it $10. My Boers keep their horns, if I need one done I have dairy goat neighbors.

Only things I need now are fencing, and medical/ general supplies restocked.


----------



## grandmajo (Oct 14, 2008)

I'm set pretty well with all the basics, including meds. 

But I'd really love to have a kid holding box! I think it would be so handy for disbudding the kiddos.

And of course I'd love to have more goats too :shades:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

What do I want/need?? 
More land, Bigger barn, milking machine and more Money. :ROFL:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

Ooh, I'll second every one of Ashley's!!

though I dont need a milking machine.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I could use all those to lol....especially the $$  grandmajo, you can get the kid boxes at http://www.johnsonfarmboergoats.com not to far from here in SouthEastern Indiana if you really want one


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

I have everything I need....but I what I want is a big barn with electricity and running water so I don't have to haul buckets from the house...and so I can see what I am doing when it's dark out. That would be awesome.


----------



## MissMM (Oct 22, 2007)

The only things I really need are more time, money and energy.


----------



## Bebop (Feb 26, 2010)

What do I need?
:whatgoat: 
Anything and everything... :help: 
I need to post a want ad hahaha


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

Oh, I dream of a barn totally adapted to my goats... with lights, hot water -- ooh, maybe a camera? -- more land, and endless supply of volunteers to help me clean, a pile of $$$$ so I could do a goat rescue onder: ....

But I suspect Harry and Justy, my older foundation bucks, are dreaming of having their testicles back! I wethered them both on Friday!


----------

